# الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

كل واحد بيتميز بابتسامة او ضحكة بس السؤال 

ايه بيقولو الناس لما يشوفوا ابتسامتك 





اختر رقم من الـــــواحد الى السادس عشر(جامدة اللغة العربية دى)















اخترت اكيد 


















اكيييد اخترت ؟؟ 
















احفظ الرقم كويس



























1 -جذاب 


2 -غبى 



3-يا ريت دايما تضحك 



4- بريئ 



5- غدار 



6-تسوى الدنيا وما فيها 



7- البقره الضاحكه 



8-رقيق 



9--مهرج 



10- تجنن 



11-فلم رعب 



12- روعة 



13-ضحكتك مالها داعي 



14 - بتوقع الصخر 



15- بالله عليك لا تضحك مش حنام بالليل 



16 - بتريييييييييييييل

كل واحد بقى يقول اختار كام بصراحة ومن غير كسوف

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kera (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

هيييية هيييييييييييييية

666666666666666666666

تمام تمام 

انا كنت عارفة نفسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

*اكيد طبعا رقم 
6،1
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



kera قال:


> هيييية هيييييييييييييية
> 
> 666666666666666666666
> 
> ...




متاكدة انك اخترتى 6 مش 5 يعنى

طويب


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



kokoman قال:


> *اكيد طبعا رقم
> 6،1
> هههههههههههههههه​*



اكيد طبعا !!!!

شكلك شفت الكلام الاول و بعدين الارقام :t32:


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



keky قال:


> اكيد طبعا !!!!
> 
> شكلك شفت الكلام الاول و بعدين الارقام :t32:



*اى اى اى اى 
لالالالالالالالالالالا ازاى اشوف الارقام الاول 
انا قريت الموضوع بالترتيب الكلام الالى فوق بعد كده الارقام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



kokoman قال:


> *اى اى اى اى
> لالالالالالالالالالالا ازاى اشوف الارقام الاول
> انا قريت الموضوع بالترتيب الكلام الالى فوق بعد كده الارقام
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



طب لما انت قريتة بالترتيب

مش كنت تكلم بالمرة 8 و 10 و14


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



keky قال:


> طب لما انت قريتة بالترتيب
> 
> مش كنت تكلم بالمرة 8 و 10 و14



*تصدقى نسيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



kokoman قال:


> *تصدقى نسيت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*



هههههههههه

ابقى خد بالك بعد كدة

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دى


----------



## +مادونا+ (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

5
غدااااااار هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى كيكى


----------



## mena2222 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

*14 - بتوقع الصخر  

حلوة الضحكة دى 

وبلاش تنصب يا كوكو  *


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

*انا طلعت 8 يا كيكي بس صدقيني مغشتش وقولت الصراحه*
*بس انا ليا سوال انت بقي طلعتي الكام بقي*​


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



mena2222 قال:


> *14 - بتوقع الصخر
> 
> حلوة الضحكة دى
> 
> وبلاش تنصب يا كوكو  *



اة يا مينا قولة يلتزم بالقواعد

ههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروك يا مينا


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



+مادونا+ قال:


> 5
> غدااااااار هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى كيكى



ومبسوطة

هههههههههههه

ماشى ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا طلعت 8 يا كيكي بس صدقيني مغشتش وقولت الصراحه*
> *بس انا ليا سوال انت بقي طلعتي الكام بقي*​



ههههههههه مصدقاكى يا قمرررر

وانا بكل صراحة اخترت 3 

اى خدمة تانى


----------



## fullaty (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

*انا بحب رقم 3 واخترته 

موضوع لذيذ جدا يا كيكى ميرسى عليه *​


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *انا بحب رقم 3 واخترته
> 
> موضوع لذيذ جدا يا كيكى ميرسى عليه *​



فيبىىىى 

كنتى مستخبية فين :smil8:

وحشتينى يا بت

ميرسى لمرورك اوىىىى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

موضوع لذيذ يا كيكى

شكرا ليكى

اة.......بخصوص الاختيارات

متخديش فى بالك:t33:​


----------



## kajo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

10


مكنتش متوقع الاجابه دى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

*12 يا كيكى 
روعه
بس موضوعك اروع 
ميرسييييييييييى​*


----------



## emad basha (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

haha i choose 13 my laugh malhash lazma motshakreen ya sty


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع لذيذ يا كيكى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ...



ليييييييية يا روكى

طب كنت تختار واحدة عجبتك وخلاص

هههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



kajo قال:


> 10
> 
> 
> مكنتش متوقع الاجابه دى
> ...



تصدق ولا انا

بس دى الواقع و اكيد هنقبلة

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروك يا كاجو


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



emad basha قال:


> haha i choose 13 my laugh malhash lazma motshakreen ya sty



وانا مالى

الى بيشوفوك هما الى بيقولوا كدة

عرفهم بقى انك كشفت هما بيقولوا اية من وراك

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروك يا عماد


----------



## جويل (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

الصراحة يا كيكي أنا رقم حظي 3 واخترتو والله سترنا طلع منيح
تسلم إيدك على الموضوع الحلو يا قمر


----------



## *malk (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



جويل قال:


> الصراحة يا كيكي أنا رقم حظي 3 واخترتو والله سترنا طلع منيح
> تسلم إيدك على الموضوع الحلو يا قمر



اة ما هو ربنا ستر معايا برضو فى رقم 3

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## totty (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

_ههههههههههههههه
888888888
شفتى الرقه
هههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## *malk (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه
> 888888888
> شفتى الرقه
> هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمر_​



ااة طبعا اكيد رقة

ههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروك يا جميل


----------



## gift (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

:beee:


----------



## *malk (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



gift قال:


> :beee:[/QUOT
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب و بعدين؟


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *12 يا كيكى
> روعه
> بس موضوعك اروع
> ميرسييييييييييى​*




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دى يا يوحناا


----------



## maria123 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

6-تسوى الدنيا وما فيها


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



maria123 قال:


> 6-تسوى الدنيا وما فيها



اى خدمة يا مارينا

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## girl of my lord (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

4- بريئ 
طلعت بريئه الحمدالله
ميرررررررررررسي كيكي موضوع جميل


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



dolly قال:


> 4- بريئ
> طلعت بريئه الحمدالله
> ميرررررررررررسي كيكي موضوع جميل



مبروك البرائة يا دوللى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياا قمر على مرورك


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

انا بأمانة اخترت رقم 10 انا اجنن ميرسىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ++NERMIN++ (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

ههههههههههههه انا اخترت رقم 9

ميرسي لتعبك...


----------



## نرمين نعيم (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*

ها ها انا ناصحة مارديتش اختار غير لما اشوف الاخر:yahoo:


----------



## *malk (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الناس بيقولوا اية لما بيشوفوا ابتسامتك ...ادخل*



مايكل مايك قال:


> انا بأمانة اخترت رقم 10 انا اجنن ميرسىىىىىىىىىى


 شكرا لمرورك


----------

